# Found a toroise in my backyard



## Montes779 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello, I found a tortoise in my backyard. I asked my surrounding neighbors and none of them own a tortoise. I am also unsure if it is a wild tortoise and why It would just turn up in my back yard. I will attach a picture. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Montes779 said:


> Hello, I found a tortoise in my backyard. I asked my surrounding neighbors and none of them own a tortoise. I am also unsure if it is a wild tortoise and why It would just turn up in my back yard. I will attach a picture. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


That's a desert tortoise. Most likely a wild tortoise. Where is "Mission hills" located, CA, AZ?


----------



## wellington (Jul 14, 2021)

I agree it's a DT and wild. Leave it wild.


----------



## Montes779 (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a desert tortoise. Most likely a wild tortoise. Where is "Mission hills" located, CA, AZ?


I'm in California, in the middle of the suburbs. I'm assuming it lives in my backyard?


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 14, 2021)

That is indeed a desert tortoise. There is no way a wild tortoise would be in your area. The look of the tortoise also indicates it is a captive raised tortoise. Check all the places you can think for posts about a lost desert tortoise in your area. Facebook, Neighborhood posts, etc.


----------



## wellington (Jul 14, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> That is indeed a desert tortoise. There is no way a wild tortoise would be in your area. The look of the tortoise also indicates it is a captive raised tortoise. Check all the places you can think for posts about a lost desert tortoise in your area. Facebook, Neighborhood posts, etc.


You don't think with all the fires, etc that happens in CA that they haven't tried to find better spaces or forced to go into neighborhoods, travel further and into places they normally wouldnt be?


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 14, 2021)

wellington said:


> You don't think with all the fires, etc that happens in CA that they haven't tried to find better spaces or forced to go into neighborhoods, travel further and into places they normally wouldnt be?


Mission Hills is quite a ways from any native range with a huge mountain range in between. The look of the tortoise also certainly indicates it is not a wild tortoise. I appears to be about a 5-6 year old tortoise with some pyramiding. A youngster not an old timer!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2021)

Is your yard totally fenced? How long have you lived in this house?


----------



## Montes779 (Jul 14, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Is your yard totally fenced? How long have you lived in this house?


The house is fenced but the front gate might have been high enough for the tortoise to crawl in. I lived in the house for 11 years and this is the first time I have seen it.


----------



## Sam_H (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Yvonne,
I'm in La Jolla. and Mission Hills is definitely urban. It definitely looks like a CA desert. If you still have it, please contact the San Diego Turtle & Tortoise Society. https://www.sdturtle.org/ , for assistance. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## Chigal1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a desert tortoise. Most likely a wild tortoise. Where is "Mission hills" located, CA, AZ?


Mission hills is CA


----------



## Chigal1 (Jul 16, 2021)

wellington said:


> I agree it's a DT and wild. Leave it wild.


Mission hills he’s a populated city. He would not be able to let him go there. I bet somebody had that tortoise and it got out of their yard. He could’ve walked along way.


----------

